# كورس تعليم الأتوكاد Autocad فيديو عربى المستوى الأول



## captainhass (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله تعالى

موجود كورس كامل لتعليم Autocad

المستوى الأول Autocad Fundamentals

Autocad 2D

الكورس كامل فيديو سريع جدا على موقعه

مباشر و لا يلزم تحميله

و ان شاء الله سوف أضع المستوى الثانى منه

Autocad 3D

اذا طلبتم ذلك قى الردود

منتظر ردودكم للتأكد من مدى الاستفادة

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Autocad Fundamentals/index.php​


----------



## osamamushasha (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## the black tiger (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled.33 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود​


----------



## captainhass (8 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اللينك ما بيفتحش بسهولة


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اللينك ما بيفتحش بسهولة


----------



## mustafa arbawi (7 يناير 2010)

thank 4 u


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدمحمودالعزاوى (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

احمدمحمودالعزاوى قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك



يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## داليا السيد احمد (24 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش بيفتح


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## nac8 (7 فبراير 2010)

machkour ktir 
thank you


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

nac8 قال:


> machkour ktir
> thank you



you welcome​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## captainhass (26 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## نوران الوائلي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يوفقك ورجم الله والديك بس ياريت الاجزاء الاخرى الحديثه للبرنامج ولاكثر استخداما خاصه بالكهرباء بالتسلل مع جزيل الشكر برنامج جدا واضح ومفيد وانا كنت ادور على شي يشبه تسلم عاشت ايدك اخي


----------



## نوران الوائلي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يوفقك ورحم الله والديك بس ياريت الاجزاء الاخرى الحديثه للبرنامج ولاكثر استخداما خاصه بالكهرباء بالتسلل مع جزيل الشكر برنامج جدا واضح ومفيد وانا كنت ادور على شي يشبه تسلم عاشت ايدك اخي :56:


----------



## captainhass (11 مارس 2010)

نوران الوائلي قال:


> مشكور الله يوفقك ورحم الله والديك بس ياريت الاجزاء الاخرى الحديثه للبرنامج ولاكثر استخداما خاصه بالكهرباء بالتسلل مع جزيل الشكر برنامج جدا واضح ومفيد وانا كنت ادور على شي يشبه تسلم عاشت ايدك اخي :56:



الله يعطيكى العافية اختى الكريمة

ان شاء الله تعالى سوف احاول ان اجلب لك طلبك

و هذا رابط أخر للمستوى المتقدم من الاتوكاد ثلاثى الابعاد

http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/autocad3d/​


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## ابو طلال العريشي (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وياليت رسم هندسي اي ملف لاني في الصين


----------



## captainhass (7 أبريل 2010)

ابو طلال العريشي قال:


> مشكور وياليت رسم هندسي اي ملف لاني في الصين



جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## captainhass (28 أبريل 2010)

*اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة لجميع طلاب العلم و فقهم الله اجمعين*​


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## AYAD ALQATRANY (27 مايو 2010)

مشكوور جدا اخي على هذه المشاركة الحلوة
نتوقع منك المزيد لتفيد


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

ayad alqatrany قال:


> مشكوور جدا اخي على هذه المشاركة الحلوة
> نتوقع منك المزيد لتفيد



جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

اسأل الله تعالى ان يوفق كل طلاب العلم فى اداء امتحاناتهم​


----------



## fares-v (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا ياعزيزي


----------



## captainhass (4 يونيو 2010)

fares-v قال:


> مشكور جدا ياعزيزي



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## osamasmsm87 (28 يوليو 2013)

اللينك ما بيفتحش بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## اسامةسمير (3 أغسطس 2019)

شكرا


----------



## حمدكوم (6 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل يرجى التأكد منه مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

